# Rattlesnake its whats for dinner, A snake I killed and cleaned



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

Here it is me holding it. Im over 6 ft tall it was over 4 ft long easily.











Here it is after I cleaned it. 










I fried em before but messed up on saving the skins. Any tips on saving the skin and or cooking it. I usually cut em up into about 3 inch pieces batter em and fry em.


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh yeh it was fully covered with water and down in the pan before i took this pic. It climb out a little. When I stuck it in the fridge I went back in a bout 10 mins to check on it and it had crawled 3/4 of itself out. Well not crawled but raised up and around a shelf in my fridge


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

i know its dead, skinned, and cleaned, but it still freaks me out!! lol


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

LOL yeh You should have heard my GF when she opend the fridge door and it had stretched back out.


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Outlaw9 said:


> LOL yeh You should have heard my GF when she opend the fridge door and it had stretched back out.



It stretched and curled around things after it had been skinned and beheaded? Oh my gawd...I would have fainted....ewwwwwwwww


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

I would have soiled myself if I saw that! 

And you still ate it?!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Can you fully describe the taste, and how you cooked it? thanks.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh, and how much would it weigh when dressed? Is it bony?


----------



## Snuffy Smith (Dec 9, 2002)

Taste like chicken.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Snuffy Smith said:


> Taste like chicken.


This is how it's often described. What if someone hasn't tasted chicken before? Then how would you describe the tast of rattlesnake?
Does rattlesnake taste *exactly* like chicken, really? And what part of the chicken? The breast meat? Or the thigh medium or darker meat? Is it greasy and does it dry easy on cooking like a chicken wouldn't because a chicken usually has enough fat and moisture. Just wanting details. :shrug:


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

To me it tastes like a cross between chicken and frog legs.  


That's sure a nice one Outlaw9!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

yep cowgirlone got it right. It is good and it is boney. It only has rib bones so they are easy to avoid.


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

momlaffsalot said:


> It stretched and curled around things after it had been skinned and beheaded? Oh my gawd...I would have fainted....ewwwwwwwww


Yep just about 5 mins after the picture in the pan was taken. 

I havent eat it yet. I have some frog legs and Im gonna gig some more with my son this weekend and cook em all together. They last time i ate it tho is did remind me of a mix between chicken and frog legs like what was siad earlier. I would imagine tho alot depends on what it is fried in. I like keep it simple with some cornmeal flower salt and pepper.



Moonwolf thats a good question about the weight. I may see if I can borrow some scales and see. 

I can tell you all this it is the easiest thing you could ever clean. After you get the head off you can have it gutted and skinned easily in 5 mins and in 2 if your hungry. Biggest thing I worried about was it having liitle ones in it. Not sure when they breed but I have cut em open and they habe babies in em. Have to be really careful there.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Don't think I could fix my mouth to say"Pass The Snake". But hope you enjoy it.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

moonwolf said:


> Can you fully describe the taste


It's a very white, lean meat. The layer of meat around the bones is very thin. That and the lack of fat make it very easy to dry out when cooking. It tastes nothing like chicken to me. I hadn't thought about the frog legs, but that's sorta right, except that snake is even milder than frog legs to me.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

To save the skin, I pin it to a board right after skinning. Don't go crazy stretching it, just keep it about like it was on the snake. Try to keep the pattern on the back in a straight line. You can see it thru the flesh side, the scale side will be against the board. Around here it takes a day and it is dry. If you salt it, the colors will bleach out. I just dry them and save them, then put them on bow limbs later. If you want a hat band or something, I think people use glycerin to make it softer, but you will need to ask somebody else.


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

Cool thanks Ed. Ive had the skin in a bag i my frigde for a couple of days reckon that will hurt it?


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

I don't know whether to be awed or just puke...canât imagine my dinner still crawling around that much AFTER it was gutted and skinned.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I would try soaking it in warm water for maybe 10 minutes then stretch it. 

When I was a kid I caught a foot long copperhead and put him in a ziploc bag and put it in the freezer to kill him. DM opened the door later to search for dinner, he had nosed the bag open, hung over the shelf towards the door shelf, then froze to death, so he was looking at her. Somehow, she knew just who to blame.


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

cowgirlone said:


> To me it tastes like a cross between chicken and frog legs.
> 
> 
> That's sure a nice one Outlaw9!


This is what I was going to say it tastes like.
I like them cooked over a open fire with just some salt and pepper on them myself.


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

Micahn said:


> This is what I was going to say it tastes like.
> I like them cooked over a open fire with just some salt and pepper on them myself.


Oh man Ive always wanted to do that. I have cooked a lot of stuff over the fire. I guess If could get my hands on more rattlers I wouldn't be afraid of trying it.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

DEEP-FRIED RATTLESNAKE
1 medium-sized rattlesnake (3-4 lbs.), cut into steaks
1/2 cup flour
1/4 cup cornmeal
1/4 cup cracker crumbs
1/2 cup milk
1 egg
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder (not garlic salt)
1 teaspoon salt
dash pepper

Mix dry ingredients. Whisk milk into beaten egg and use to dip snake steaks. 
Then coat them with dry ingredients. Fry, uncovered, in 400 degree oil until brown.


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

MMMMMM rattlesnake.


----------



## grannyclampett (Feb 14, 2007)

I didn't think it tasted like chicken and I haven't eaten frog legs. I thought the texture was much more like fish, the way fish kind of flakes. Not a fishy taste though. 

The one I ate was already cooked when I first saw it. I'm not sure I could eat it if I watched someone clean it. I'm not squeamish, but a snake is different somehow.


----------

